# جهاز معالجة افلام الاشعة السينية(التحميض)



## النجوم اللامعة (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جهاز معالجة افلام الاشعة السينية الآلي​Automatic film processor​ 
تحميض الافلام آليا حيث انه يدخل الفلم في جهاز التحميض من جهة ويستقبل جافاً من جهة اخرى وله عدد من المزايا عن التحميض اليدوي منها:
1- تقليص العمالة ومتطلبات العمل 
2- الحد من الاخطاء والاختلافات التي تتم بواسطة الانسان 
3- تقليص الزمن من لحظة دخول الفلم الى لحظة استخراجه 
4- تحسين جودة الصورة 
5- انه ذو جدوى اقتصادية

الوحدات الرئسية لجهاز معالجة افلام الاشعة السينية التلقائي هي:
1- وحدة نقل الفلم film transport section
2- وحدة الاظهار processor developer section
3- وحدة التثبيت processor fixer section
4- وحدة الغسيل processor wash section
5- وحدة التجفيف processor film dryer

*وحدة نقل الفلم film transport section:
تتكون وحدة نقل الفلم من الماطور الرئيسي والذي بدوره يقوم بتدوير الراكات (الرولات (rollers عن طريق ربطها بناقل الحركة مع الماطور ويوجد في بداية هذه المرحلة microswitchيقوم باعطاء الامر للماطور بالتدوير أي عند دخول الفلم الى الجهاز 
*وحدة الاظهار processor developer section:
تتكون هذه الوحدة من خزان يوضع فيه محلول (developer) الخاص باظهار الفلم ويوضع بداخله الراك الخاص به .
الراك: هو عبارة عن رولات أي اسطوانات قابلة للحركة مع بعضها البعض وذلك لامرار الفلم بالمحلول جميعا يجب ان ترفع درجة حرارة المحلول الى درجة معينة ويتم ذلك بواسطة سخان (heater)خاص لرفع درجة الحرارة المحلول .
اما السيطرة على هذه الحرارة فتكون عن طريق اما thermostatوالتي بدورها تقوم بتثبيت درجة الحرارة المحلول بالدرجة المطلوبة .
يوجد ماطور لغرض تدوير المحلول وجعل المحلول متجانس وموزع عليه درجة الحرارة بالتساوي.
وهناك ماطور اخر يقوم بتعريض محلول الدفلوبر الى خزان الدوفلوبر بعد مرور الفلم به ويتم سحب هذا المحلول عن طريق خزانات اضافية موجودة بالقرب من الجهاز موجود فيها المحلول 
بالاضافة الى ذلك هناك خزان اخر بالقرب من الجهاز وهو لجمع المحلول الذي يتم طرحه من الجهاز او عند الصيانة يتم فتح مفتاح التصريف ومن ثم الى هذا الخزان .

*وحدة التثبيت processor fixer section:
مكونات هذه الوحدة هي نفس مكونات وحدة الاظهار مع وجود الاختلاف في المادة الموجودة (fixer) والاختلاف الثاني هو بكيفية رفع درجة حرارة المحلول وهناك طريقتين لرفع درجة حرارة المحلول :
1- الاولى هي باستخدام heaterخاص مصنوع من مادة خاصة وذلك لعدم تآكله قبل المحلول
2- اااما الطريقة الثانية عن طريق التبادل الحراري والذي يتم بامرار المحلول بداخل انبوب يمر من خلال المحلول المرتفع درجة حرارته ونقصد المحلول المرتفع درجة حرارته هو محلول الدفلوبر وبهذه الطريقة يتم الاستغناء عن heater
ويوجد ايضا ماطور لتدوير المحلول أي لمجانسة المحلول بنفس درجة الحرارة بالاضافة للتجانس يوجد ماطور اخر للتعويض والذي يقوم بتعويض المحلول المفقود من جراء دخول الفلم 
وووهنالك خزان فارغ لجمع محلول الفكسر الذي يتم طرحه من الجهاز وذلك لاحتواءه على مادة الفضة ليتم استخلاصها فيمابعد باجهزة خاصة 

*وحدة الغسيل processor wash section :
هناك طريقتان للغسيل 
الاولى : طريقة الغسل بالرش بين البكرات توجد انابيب للمياه تقوم برش الماء على سطح الفلم عند مروره 
الثانية: هي بادخال الماء من مصدر الماء الموجود قرب الجهاز ومن ثم يمر الى مرشح لتصفيته من الشوائب وبعدها يتم ادخال الماء الى الخزان ليتم تعبئته بالماء وفي الواجهة الثانية للخزان توجد فتحة ليتم طرح الماء الفائض الى خارج الجهاز وتكون هذه العملية عملية مستمرة (ادخال واخراج ماء) وذلك للحصول على ماء صافي خالي من المواد المتساقطة به من جراء دخول الفلم بهذا الخزان بعد ان دخل في محلول الفكسر ولهذا يبقى يعض من مواد الفكسر عالقة في الفلم ولهذا يتم التخلص منها في هذا الخزان.

*وحدة التجفيف processor film dryer:
درجة حرارته من 50-60درجة مئوية وله طريقتان 
الطريقة الاولى : هي الهواء الساخن على شكل اسطوانة تدفع الهواء على سطح الفلم اثناء مروره 

الطريقة الثانية: هي الاشعة تحت الحمراء ومكونة من انظمة للحرارة الكهربائية لتبعث حرارة على سطح الفلم .

الاجزاء الرئيسية لجهاز التحميض الاوتوماتيكي (جهاز الاظهار):

1- حاملة (منضدة) ادخال الافلام film feed tray
2- فتحة ادخال الافلام 
3- كاشف حركة الفلم infrared micro switch 
4- خزان مادة المظهر developer tank 
5- خزان مادة المثبت fixer tank
6- خزان مادة الغسيل wash tank 
7- رولات التجفيف rollers
8- وحدة النقل هي عبارة عن رولات الحركة والنقل
9- المرشح الخاص بتنقية الماء
 10 فتحات الهواء الساخن ومروحة هواء للتجفيف 
11- خزان تعزيز واعادة ملئ المظهر (developer )
12- خزان تعزيز واعادة ملئ المثبت (fixer )
13- فتحات تصريف المظهر والمثبت 
14- حاوية استلام الافلام 
15- متحكم بدرجة حرارة المظهر 
16- خزان تجميع مادة الفضة


----------



## محمد عبدالله عبدله (8 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور وما قصرت


----------



## ابن صنعاء (10 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخي ..الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## motikh (17 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## أبو عبد الله كرم (8 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي ولكن هل توجد صور متعدد لهذا الجهاز


----------

